

Read it later - no more clutters on bookmarks - jyothi
http://www.ideashower.com/ideas/launched/read-it-later/

======
tlrobinson
Also (bookmarklet instead of extension) : <http://www.instapaper.com/>

~~~
jyothi
Ah InstaPaper they are very similar. But I found the readitlater plugin better
(readitlaterlist.com) \- One you don't necessarily have to register and all
that. Its not yet another community. You are just an anonymous user. \- There
is an offline reading mode which comes in very handy. You have anyway loaded
that page might as well cache it for a while.

~~~
tlrobinson
Yes, but one nice thing about InstaPaper being a web app is you can use it
from a number of devices: desktop, laptop, iPhone, etc are all automatically
synced since they use the same account.

~~~
jyothi
Oh if you register even these guys do. <http://readitlaterlist.com/>

That is why the highlight around firefox plugin. Rest they are very similar.

Any user account based system becomes an unnecessary overhead for something so
transient. If you really like the post you would post it to your delicious
account anyway.

The one you just want to check out a browser based cache is good enough. Most
would be discarded anyway.

~~~
unalone
It's close enough to be moot, But I think that getting Instapaper running is
faster and takes less time, and registration is included.

I think that signing up for Instapaper is faster even than installing a
browser plugin. It's the single fastest registration process I know. And the
system works much more efficiently than this one seems to: for one thing, you
can use it in Safari. For me that's a winning feature.

~~~
gstpro
Not that this is even worth battling over, since it's whatever floats your
boat, but it should be noted that Read It Later's online version works in all
browsers (including Safari) and it has bookmarklets for those as well.

That's why I like Read It Later, it has the same features as the other
services (Instapaper, Laterloop) but it's Firefox extension has a lot of
awesome features for when you are in Firefox.

~~~
unalone
This really isn't worth the fight, so I'll mention that Instapaper has a much
better-designed site, and it has a groovy iPhone app that I now swear by.

------
sysop073
I used to use Read it later, but it was really buggy; it had a habit of
overwriting saved pages so the page would have one title but a different URL.
The developers were aware of the problem but seemed to be having problems
fixing it. I highly recommend Taboo however, it's a similar plugin I found
later that also has an excellent mechanism for showing all the pages in your
queue: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5756>

------
jauco
potentially interesting, tagged as toread in del.icio.us.

------
jamesbritt
Seems somewhat similar to scrapbok <http://amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/>

------
Tichy
I thought the "star" in the url field of FF 3 already does that?

------
trevorturk
I just use Backpack as a to-do list and bookmark holding pen.

